# Tricorner braces to secure branches (photos)



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

I got this idea from someone on the forum ages ago and was asked for photos in a PM, so thought I'd post them. I secure all of my branches using tricorner braces. Please pardon the photo quality as I took most this evening while hoping the inhabitants of the enclosures wouldn't bite me (special thanks to the MD for not biting my head when I took out his branch and got photos).

Brace on side of the enclosure (bad quality because MD was looking speculatively at my head and lighting was poor)






End of branch with 90 deg cut to secure it into brace and prevent rolling





Branch securely in place in enclosure (can't see the Darwin on the other end)





Why would you bother to put branches in like this when you could just screw them down? For one thing, it allows you to easily remove branches when moving enclosures, thus cutting down on weight. 

You might also like to put a species that is not arboreal in the enclosure - note the empty bracket to the left of the BHP.





Finally, it makes cleaning much easier when something like this happens. You may also note the tool clips used to hold the Exoterra vine. Makes removing and cleaning them much easier, too.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for the help, Pythonmum  Definitely going to use these in my enclosures.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good. Do you buy the brackets or make them. I could make them at work but if they are cheap it's easier buying them.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Idea. Love that BHP


----------



## ravan (Apr 24, 2011)

great idea! have been trying to figure out a way to get a branch in my jungle's enclosure... think I have found my solution


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Looks good. Do you buy the brackets or make them. I could make them at work but if they are cheap it's easier buying them.


Buy them at any hardware store. Ask for tricorner braces. Be sure to check the screw length against your timber. The screws they come with will protrude on the other side of standard MDF, so I buy shorter screws to install them.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers thanks


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 24, 2011)

I use dart board brackets. Simply place the screw into the end of the branch and slot it in. Cheap and easy and come in black.

Gird


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 25, 2011)

girdheinz said:


> I use dart board brackets. Simply place the screw into the end of the branch and slot it in. Cheap and easy and come in black.
> 
> Gird


That would be even easier, but do you find that the branch rolls? I see that as the big advantage of the corner brace - no rolling and easy to lift out.


----------



## girdheinz (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't roll at all, dartboards aren't designed to roll. The screw locks in the bottom. I also put in branches with a fork at one end, this makes it no chance of moving at all. They are rock solid and simple to remove.

Gird


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, the fork would do the trick. Unfortunately, most of mine are straight. I'll have to patrol for more forked branches! Time to get the saw and go for a bushwalk...


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work. Would it be easy to silicone a tricorner brace to the edge of a glass enclosure?


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 25, 2011)

Fine to use the tricorner for glass. You could use superglue.


----------

